# Buddy belt vs choke free shoulder harness



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to get teddy a better quality harness and one that won't Matt his fur. I am deciding between the buddy belt and the choke free shoulder harness. They look similar in design and both leather. I know several people have the buddy belt, but what about the choke free


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is choke free


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Any input on the matting part, I don't use either of those 2 on izzy, but I do use a similar made one that she just steps into then it clicks and velcros on her shoulders. I got them at petco. But it still matts her fur under her front legs and on her back where the leash hooks. If anyone uses either of these and they really don't have the matts, please chime in and I will buy one too. I did notice that Aastha had one for sale and in her post it never said sold. A Tiffany blue scrappy pet harness, it looks similar to the buddy belt. I looked hard at it, I love that color, but wondered about the matting too.

heres a pic of Izzy in hers that we use around the house.


----------

